# Ah, it pains me...



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

... to get all these fine cigars today and not be able to smoke any of them.





and the CAO maduro; what do ya think? Plume?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well if it hurts that badly, send them to me. ROTFLMFAO...

You package arrived today. Thanks again bro. I WILL GET YOU DAMN IT..

Oh, by the way. Who's idea was this thing? WTF >:cheer2:
What's Jon not telling us? Ha! Ha!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Ha, these babies are staying with me. 

Enjoy the smokes! I saw that you like the Serie V maduro. I was taking a stab in the dark with the others.

The Doc sent me home today with a grocery bag full of meds. I think have another five days until I can smoke.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Some nice smokes right there!!!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Some nice smokes right there!!!


Thanks. I am a little intimidated by the LFD. They are huge. I had a much smaller one and it about knocked me out.:faint:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

zitro_joe said:


> Ha, these babies are staying with me.
> 
> Enjoy the smokes! I saw that you like the Serie V maduro. I was taking a stab in the dark with the others.
> 
> The Doc sent me home today with a grocery bag full of meds. I think have another five days until I can smoke.


Feel better little buck-a-roo. :cb And yes, the sticks were a hit. Especially the V maddie.


----------



## anomoly40 (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks like you're set.


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice the LFD look taste enjoy them when you can.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

It pains me to look at them pictures as they look good.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

tattoofreak said:


> Very nice the LFD look taste enjoy them when you can.


I am smoking it as I type brother.:typing: < needs to be a laptop, so I made my own...


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice sticks. I need a box of LFD Chisels for my humidor soon.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Those Cabiguans look great, so do the Lanceros, altho i've never had a lancero.

Is it true you can just pull off the tail instead of cutting?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow some awesome smokes....


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't tell you how much I want to burn one of the Antanos


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Very Nice, *Joe*


----------



## Baz (Feb 11, 2009)

nice...I'd also like to try a Cabiguan...let us know how they smoke please...!


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

well the longer you have to wait the better they will taste.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Baz said:


> nice...I'd also like to try a Cabiguan...let us know how they smoke please...!


Cabaiguans are great. This is my fourth order of them:tongue1:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Salt on an open wound. I am still 3-4 days from being able to smoke...
Bought the Taboos from a fellow BOTL and somehow these beauties tagged along. The Taboos are freaking HUGE. ESV 91; if you have never had one, do yourself a favor and get one. 

6Clicks and I have traded sticks twice, now. Kinda fun. If you are looking a for a good smoke a real decent price the Perdomo Remainder are exactly that, I haven't had the box press before so I am looking forward the that. The other sticks are delicious as well. HdM are always good and I love me some Dark Sumatra. Very generous, thanks George


----------

